# Reading > Who Said That? >  Searching For A Pot Alone in the woods

## Hushcha

Hi. I read a poem many years ago about a pot, as in a vase, standing alone in the woods. Does anyone know this poem or poet? Sorry to be so vague, but I can't remember where I read it. Please help.

----------


## qimissung

Perhaps you mean "Anecdote of the Jar" by Wallace Stevens

http://www.poemhunter.com/poem/anecdote-of-the-jar/

----------

